# [TOOL][SEMIFINAL] Android Everything Tool 5.0!



## ricky310711 (Mar 21, 2013)

THE ANDROID EVERYTHING TOOL! (AETv5.0) -Semi Final Build
Now Supports All Phones!
A tool that does everything from installing recoveries, install recovery themes, flashing .zip files, flashing roms, fixing sdcard errors, Write SuperCID, Quick unlock of bootloader, enable root permissions, force update and much more! The Full List Of Features Is Below!!

So here it is!

*FULL FEATURES FOR All Other Phones:*

Show oem token code
Flash oem token
Flash recoveries
Flash recovery themes
My GraffStyleZ TWRP Theme Included
Enable root permissions
Flash any .zip file
Flash a rom
Create a coloured logcat
Show CID
Write superCID
Backup device
Restore device
Relock bootloader
Reboot options
Advanced wipe Options
Pulls Files From Server
Manual Adb And Fastboot
Wipe Data
Wipe Cache
Wipe System
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Wipe Android Secure
Wipe Recovery
Wipe Boot img
Wipe Data,Cache
Wipe Data,Cache,System,Dalvik
Fix Low battery error
Automatically Kills adb Upon Completion Of Task
Unlock bootloader guide
Install custom recovery guide
Install recovery theme guide
Enable root permissions guide
Install roms or .zip files guide
Restore device to defaults guide

*FULL FEATURES FOR HTC Sensation XL:*

Show oem token code
Flash oem token
Flash recoveries
Flash recovery themes
My GraffStyleZ TWRP Theme Included
S-Off
Enable root permissions
Force Update
Flash any .zip file
Flash a rom
Create a logcat
Show CID
Write superCID
Backup device
Restore device
Relock bootloader
Flash custom radio
Fix sdcard errors
Reboot options
Fix low battery error
Advanced wipe Options
Pulls Files From Server
Manual Adb And Fastboot
Wipe Data
Wipe Cache
Wipe System
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Wipe Android Secure
Wipe Recovery
Wipe Boot img
Wipe Data,Cache
Wipe Data,Cache,System,Dalvik
Automatically Kills adb Upon Completion Of Task
Unlock bootloader guide
Install custom recovery guide
Install recovery theme guide
Enable root permissions guide
Install roms or .zip files guide
Restore device to defaults guide

I dont expect any bugs but if you find one please report it!

Get The Semi Final From Here V5.0 (Original Thread) -----> http://d-h.st/MLH
No adds, No waiting.
Original Thread Is Here -----> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2200660
FEEL FREE TO SUGGEST IMPROVEMENTS/FEATURES FOR v3!!

*INSTRUCTIONS*
Make Sure You Have Your Phones Drivers Installed Obviously
Open The 'RUN-THIS.BAT'
Make Sure You Open The 'HOW TO USE.txt' File And Read It
And Make Sure You Close The Tool Properly

*ChangeLog-*

VERSION 5.0(Semi Final)-
Manual Adb And Fastboot
Pulls files from server
better compression
Smaller file size
Fixed bugs
Updated sources
Semi-Final build

VERSION 4.5-
Added low battery fix
Fixed Big
Fixed 'Choose device' Menu

VERSION 4.0-
Title Change
Fixed sources
Updated adb
Updated AdbWinApi.dll
Updated AdbWinUsbApi.dll
Updated fastboot
Added backup
Added restore
Added super CID
Added colour logcat
Fixed bug

VERSION 3.0-
Fixed all bugs, added advanced wipe options,
automatically kills adb server upon completion of a task

VERSION 2.5-
Fixed allmost all bugs, Added 'GraffStyleZ' TWRP Theme By Me!

VERSION 2-
Support for all HTC Devices and minor bug fixes

VERSION 1-
Initial release[As Alpha], only support for HTC Sensation XL

This tool is to be used at your own risk, i will not be held responsible for any damages even though none are expected!
This tool voids your warranty!









*If You Like This Tool And Want Me To Continue My Learning And Development, Hit The Thanks Or Donate To Me Providing Better Hardware For Better Tools, Roms and Mods!*

Credits:
Special-TRoP0niCZ - Teaching me how to create roms, tools, and mods
RunnyCM Team (anders3408, Lexmazter and Zasuk)
Prof Peach
Cybervibin
ChainsDD
And Many Other For Allowing Me To Use There Creations But Unfortunately Were Not Used In My Tool!
I'd Also Like To Give Special Thanks To The RunnyCM Team(especially lexmazter for inspiration) and The Uberoid Team!!ecially lexmazter for inspiration) and The Uberoid Team!!


----------

